
Google 'accidentally' left Google Home devices recording your every word - CPAhem
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/08/ai_in_brief/
======
sneak
As much as I distrust these devices, the term “record” here implies the cloud-
based transmission thing it does after hearing the wakeword.

It “records” all sound 24/7 to listen for the wakeword(s), naturally. It is
just then discarded if one is not detected.

I understand they just added different wakewords (like smoke alarm sounds). I
do not think it was streaming audio offsite 24/7, which is what this headline
implies.

Headline is a bit misleading.

~~~
wombatmobile
How do you form an understanding about what it is and isn't recording and/or
streaming? What evidence do you consider?

------
agustif
I have one always disconnected on my desk.

After the first couple of days of newness it just didn't provide much value to
justify sucking electricty for me

------
uzakov
Does anyone know if there an easy way to modify certs on these type of devices
to be able to MITM traffic locally?

~~~
justinclift
Depending on how much time you're willing to put in, you could start down the
road of hardware hacking. eg:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK1NWglhpWI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK1NWglhpWI)

Dumping device firmware:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IadnBUJAvks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IadnBUJAvks)

There's likely a debug interface(s) on the product PCB, which if you learn to
control would likely enable what you want (eventually).

~~~
uzakov
Thanks for the links!

On a side note, it's a shame most universities do not teach CS students much
about hardware, hardware security etc

------
carterklein13
And now they have a 6% stake in arguably the biggest name in home security,
ADT

------
pachico
For some reason I can't explain, an unplugged Google Home turned out to be one
of my 1yo son's favourite toys. This luckily prevented me from using it for
months. :)

~~~
wodenokoto
> unplugged Google Home

So he talked to it and play that it responds? Similarly to how many kids play
that they talk on the phone?

~~~
pachico
Nop, apparently he likes the shape, texture and weight. He never saw it
working.

